# What are the best foods for fertility?



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm hoping to start TTC number three at the end of the year/beginning of next year. I took folic acid before my last two pregnancies, but I have since heard that it is better to get folate from foods. What are the best foods for folate? And are there any other foods that boost fertility in some way? Do you think it is possible to get all the vitamins that are in prenatal supplements through foods? Or is that feasible only for traditional foods folks?

And what's the best natural(ish) prenatal supplement? I'm vegetarian.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## shannonnc78 (May 15, 2008)

I've heard/read that sweet potatoes are good for helping with fertility. I don't know how true this is, but when I conceived DS, I was eating sweet potatoes everyday and I have PCOS.

What I've read about them is that they have some kind of estrogen mimicking quality in them. Also, there's some tribe somewhere where the diet consists of lots of sweet potatoes and the women are highly fertile.

Far from scientific advice, I know, but hope it helps and good luck!


----------

